# Want to build something.



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

I need some help. I can't make up my mind on a long-term project for shits and giggles.

I have a ton of scrap metal, wood, a little bit of glass, some bread boards, and a lot of electronic components for building materials, I want to build something that will take a large chunk of my time. I've got all the tools I'd need for basically anything, even highly acidic, and highly basic chemicals.

I'd prefer not making explosives or weapons in general, as I live by myself, and if something goes wrong, nobody will be around to help. I'm open to HV though. 

Also, I'm completely unable to make anything nuclear, atomic, or quantum. I am unable to create anything from Steam as well (no flash evaporator). Anything besides that works, solid state preferred.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Restore something like in your avatar.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Restore something like in your avatar.


I've done a few restoration projects, I currently lack the funds to actually buy a junk car now though. Maybe a motorcycle though? I'll check it out, good idea thanks.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

SigmaEffectual said:


> I've done a few restoration projects, I currently lack the funds to actually buy a junk car now though. Maybe a motorcycle though? I'll check it out, good idea thanks.


Sell some of the scrap and other junk you have laying around and you might be able to scrape enough together to get something.


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

You mentioned electronics? HV as in high voltage?

Tesla coil. Definitely.

Or- Do you have experience with FPGA's and Microcontrollers?


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

SpaceMan said:


> You mentioned electronics? HV as in high voltage?
> 
> Tesla coil. Definitely.
> 
> Or- Do you have experience with FPGA's and Microcontrollers?


Very little experience. I've made Tesla Coils, Marx Generators, all that. But, I'm curious as to what with HV and microcontrollers?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

build a large symbiotic death robot
I'm sure there are a few INTJ's that would help you


----------



## SpaceMan (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry to disappoint, I wasn't thinking of HV when I thought of microcontrollers. It could though be an option, there are a lot of mad things built with arduinos and fpga's. 

Tesla coils and Marx generators, am I also to assume that you have also built a jacob's ladder?


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

SpaceMan said:


> Sorry to disappoint, I wasn't thinking of HV when I thought of microcontrollers. It could though be an option, there are a lot of mad things built with arduinos and fpga's.
> 
> Tesla coils and Marx generators, am I also to assume that you have also built a jacob's ladder?


Yes, I have. Flybacks, and all that stuff. It's quite a thrill when you get something that can kill you working right, and then get to play around and burn stuff with the death machine you just built.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

1. What's a microcontroller?

2. I recommend you build a motorcycle or a tesla coil


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

perhaps something involving robotics... maybe automate your home perhaps. It is something I would do if I had the time and resources like what you mentioned... 

More Ideas: Solid State Laser (they are fairly easy to construct), Chemical Laser, Magnetic Railgun (easy to construct, and parallel discharge of capacitors helps with power delivery), Coilgun, stun gloves (working on a pair currently), stun baton... not enough time to list more, gotta head to work.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Maybe you'd be interested to build an amateur drone aircraft.
You could provide for mounting video equipment or weapons & have a great time at the range.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> perhaps something involving robotics... maybe automate your home perhaps. It is something I would do if I had the time and resources like what you mentioned...
> 
> More Ideas: Solid State Laser (they are fairly easy to construct), Chemical Laser, Magnetic Railgun (easy to construct, and parallel discharge of capacitors helps with power delivery), Coilgun, stun gloves (working on a pair currently), stun baton... not enough time to list more, gotta head to work.


For clarification, what would be the difference of a magnetic railgun, and an electromagnetic railgun (if there is any?)
Solid State Laser may or may not help me with my work. I've been thinking about a plasma cutter, but they're easy to fuck up and I really don't feel like plasma cutting out my eyes or half my face... lol

Automating my house is a weird one for me, my experience in automation is through PLCs and valves, so it's not really something that I have experience with as far as ease of access/quality of life. More so just throw in a capillary tube, and the valve shuts off at x amount of pressure, valve opens at low float level/closes at high float... So I'm not sure I'm experienced enough for that.


RobynC said:


> 1. What's a microcontroller?
> 
> 2. I recommend you build a motorcycle or a tesla coil


1) A microcontroller is essentially the Arduino boards and software, makes circuiting a bit easier and has internal memory for sending/receiving signals and holding a pre-programmed script. Basically confuses the hell out of me because I'm not a scripter.

2) Restoration is what I'm leaning towards here. Might be able to score a Hayabusa for joy riding out of it. :tongue:


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@SigmaEffectual

I used to own a hayabusa


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

RobynC said:


> @SigmaEffectual
> 
> I used to own a hayabusa


Awesome! Always wanted one, but I really don't want to spend the full price tag on something that has that much power and will take a while for me to get used to. 
They seem great though, they're just really, really powerful, takes the time and patience to master riding one that I don't want to put into it lol


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

SigmaEffectual said:


> For clarification, what would be the difference of a magnetic railgun, and an electromagnetic railgun (if there is any?)
> Solid State Laser may or may not help me with my work. I've been thinking about a plasma cutter, but they're easy to fuck up and I really don't feel like plasma cutting out my eyes or half my face... lol
> 
> Automating my house is a weird one for me, my experience in automation is through PLCs and valves, so it's not really something that I have experience with as far as ease of access/quality of life. More so just throw in a capillary tube, and the valve shuts off at x amount of pressure, valve opens at low float level/closes at high float... So I'm not sure I'm experienced enough for that.
> ...


The two railguns are essentially the same thing. I assume you know the difference though between a railgun and a coilgun (they use the same electromagnetic concepts but go about them in two different ways.

Plasma cutter can be a tough project, cannot really offer advice on it. As for making your own arc or induction furnace, it is very easy, and they both have plenty of uses.

Arduino can easily be used for home automation, so if you have experience with that, sensor and servo-devices, it is fairly easy. Right now working on an automated lighting system to save power, essentially only lights a room if someone is in it AND ambient light levels are below a certain point.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

DemonAbyss10 said:


> The two railguns are essentially the same thing. I assume you know the difference though between a railgun and a coilgun (they use the same electromagnetic concepts but go about them in two different ways.
> 
> Plasma cutter can be a tough project, cannot really offer advice on it. As for making your own arc or induction furnace, it is very easy, and they both have plenty of uses.
> 
> Arduino can easily be used for home automation, so if you have experience with that, sensor and servo-devices, it is fairly easy. Right now working on an automated lighting system to save power, essentially only lights a room if someone is in it AND ambient light levels are below a certain point.


Gotcha. Mind linking me to an overview and plans for a magnetic railgun? Sheer curiosity.

I've actually got an induction furnace and an arc. I have a (very) small business for making replacement parts for classic cars, I basically just make a mold, melt down the metal into the mold, the mold is usually a heavier alloy that won't melt at the temperature the metal is at, and then shape it, hammer it, and let it cool for a few minutes before pressing it. I've literally only had maybe 10 jobs for that, but it's fun. 
That's what I meant by I have ALL the tools I'd need for any kind of project :tongue:

I have no experience whatsoever with Arduino though. I really need to take a class or find a book that presents the basics in a more pleasing way, because learning electronics for me is terribly painful. I know enough about electronics to where I can replace power cables and plugs, and basic wiring, but not really anything else. I know a bit more about electrical work, because it was included in my basic classes for work.


----------



## Diophantine (Nov 24, 2011)

SigmaEffectual said:


> I need some help. I can't make up my mind on a long-term project for shits and giggles.
> 
> I have a ton of scrap metal, wood, a little bit of glass, some bread boards, and a lot of electronic components for building materials, I want to build something that will take a large chunk of my time. I've got all the tools I'd need for basically anything, even highly acidic, and highly basic chemicals.
> 
> ...


Make a 3D printer! I have a MechE friend who made one, it was really cool. Might require quite a bit of electronics though. But, it would definitely take up lots of time! roud:

DIY high resolution 3D DLP printer (3D SLA printer)
https://reprapbook.appspot.com/


----------



## Strostkovy (Jun 1, 2014)

I've always wanted to make an atomic hydrogen welder, even drew up some plans, but didn't have time or permission to do so. (Instead I am making a linear accelerator)

It is not nuclear as the name implies, merely electrochemical. It works by passing a stream of hydrogen gas through an electrical arc, which turns it from H2 to 2 H. Once it hits the work metal, it recombines and releases a ton of energy. You can weld tungsten with these things. Atomic hydrogen welding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You will need a 220V breaker rated at 75A, but 50A may do it. If you are ballsy all you need is wire, and two cheap tig assemblies, along with a tank of hydrogen (or an electrolysis rig. You could probably use PE trash bags punched up as a molecular filter, as hydrogen leaks through but oxygen won't)

If you get good with it you can make bank. (But nobody would hire you if you have an unisolated welder). These machines are rare and expensive, and good welders are even harder to come by. But they are still needed for repairing large chains, welding titanium and a host of other strange metals, and anything massive in general.


----------



## SigmaEffectual (Dec 5, 2014)

Murdock said:


> I've always wanted to make an atomic hydrogen welder, even drew up some plans, but didn't have time or permission to do so. (Instead I am making a linear accelerator)
> 
> It is not nuclear as the name implies, merely electrochemical. It works by passing a stream of hydrogen gas through an electrical arc, which turns it from H2 to 2 H. Once it hits the work metal, it recombines and releases a ton of energy. You can weld tungsten with these things. Atomic hydrogen welding - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


No shit? Murdock, my light skinned trophy homie, that is a great idea. Perhaps in the future. And by future I mean after I sit back and calculate the total energy and working temperature of the welder. But I've got an idea for the little I read about it, and it may be good for... well a lot of random bullshit I do.

Back to ASM Handbooks I go!


----------

